# montaggio chiavetta usb particolare (readonly?)

## darkmanPPT

Ho una chiavetta USB che mi hanno dato.

non so bene cosa farci anche perchè non riesco a montarla (la mia idea sarebbe di formattarla).

se la collego mi si crea il device 

```
ls /dev/sr1
```

non si monta nemmeno a mano

```
mount /dev/sr1  /mnt/tmp/ 

mount: dispositivo a blocchi/dev/sr1 è protetto da scrittura, viene montato in sola lettura

mount: /dev/sr1: impossibile leggere il superblocco

```

questo è quello che dice lsusb

```

Bus 003 Device 011: ID 1130:9801 Tenx Technology, Inc. 

```

questo è quello che dice dmesg (prima lo staccata e poi l'ho riattaccata). dopo che ha dato i messaggi di riconoscimento nuovo device, continua in loop a dare l'errore che vedete in fondo.

```
May  2 21:45:04 localhost kernel: [256843.034922] usb 3-3: USB disconnect, address 9

May  2 21:45:04 localhost kernel: [256843.034924] usb 3-3: unregistering device

May  2 21:45:04 localhost kernel: [256843.034927] usb 3-3: unregistering interface 3-3:1.0

May  2 21:45:04 localhost kernel: [256843.039253] usb 3-3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

May  2 21:45:05 localhost kernel: [256843.143075] hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

May  2 21:45:06 localhost kernel: [256844.204084] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: auto-stop root hub

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.134084] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.134100] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:3 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.134113] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.238059] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.289090] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 3 full speed --> companion

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.289100] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:3 status 003801 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.289261] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: auto-wakeup root hub

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.289282] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.340100] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:3 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.340132] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.340140] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.340149] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.340156] hub 3-0:1.0: port 3, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.444055] hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.506046] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.557092] usb 3-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 10

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.619086] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.683077] usb 3-3: ep0 maxpacket = 8

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.690323] usb 3-3: default language 0x0409

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.692327] usb 3-3: udev 10, busnum 3, minor = 265

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.692331] usb 3-3: New USB device found, idVendor=1130, idProduct=9801

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.692334] usb 3-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.692338] usb 3-3: Product: USC Flash Dipk

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.692473] usb 3-3: usb_probe_device

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.692477] usb 3-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.694351] usb 3-3: adding 3-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.694393] usb-storage 3-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.694399] usb-storage 3-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.694473] scsi6 : usb-storage 3-3:1.0

May  2 21:45:11 localhost kernel: [256849.694588] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

May  2 21:45:12 localhost kernel: [256850.700839] scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            GB1024                    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

May  2 21:45:12 localhost kernel: [256850.719852] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: urb ffff88007eba7180 path 3 ep1in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

May  2 21:45:12 localhost kernel: [256850.727893] sr1: scsi-1 drive

May  2 21:45:12 localhost kernel: [256850.728095] sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

May  2 21:45:12 localhost kernel: [256850.728183] sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

May  2 21:45:12 localhost kernel: [256850.738930] sr1: Hmm, seems the drive doesn't support multisession CD's

May  2 21:45:12 localhost kernel: [256850.760953] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: urb ffff880094c43e40 path 3 ep1in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

May  2 21:45:12 localhost kernel: [256850.772961] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: urb ffff880094c43e40 path 3 ep1in 92120000 cc 9 --> status -121

May  2 21:45:12 localhost kernel: [256850.784990] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: urb ffff88006bacc6c0 path 3 ep1in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

...
```

se provo a forzare la formattazione mi dice

```
mkdosfs -F32 -v -n "pippo" /dev/sr1 

mkdosfs 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)

mkdosfs: unable to open /dev/sr1
```

boh, idee? (almeno provare a montarla sarebbe già un passo avanti)

----------

## Onip

Qui la monta come un cd-rom.

----------

## darkmanPPT

Grazie onip per il link, anche se, devo dire, prima di scrivere sul forum avevo già guardato in giro per google.

(senza risultati apprezzabili)

comunque è interessante vedere che quando la inserisco, non solo mi crea /dev/sr1, ma anche un sacco di "link simbolici" ad esso come cdrom1, dvd1 ed scd1.

ora riesco a montarla usando cdfs (più che altro perchè windows la monta come cdfs e quindi ho provato anche qui). Il risultato del montaggio è però alquanto inatteso.

ecco quel che succede:

```

upupa linux # mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/sr1 /mnt/tmp/

mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su /dev/sr1 danneggiato,

       codepage o programma ausiliario mancante, o altro errore

       In alcuni casi si possono trovare informazioni utili in syslog. Provare

       ad esempio 'dmesg | tail'

upupa linux # mount -t cdfs -o ro,single /dev/sr1 /mnt/tmp/

upupa linux # ls /mnt/tmp/

track-01.wav

```

la cosa interessante è che se la monto con windows, trovo un file che si chiama AUTORUN.inf (il quale poi apre una pagina web). come è possibile che con windows ci riesca e con linux mi trovo un-non-so-che ?

(da notare che il file track-01.wav è un file praticamente vuoto)

```
upupa tmp # cat track-01.wav 

RIFF$WAVEfmt D��dataupupa tmp #
```

uhm...

----------

## djinnZ

ehm... cdfs serve per montare i cd audio e solo quelli.

Un banale fdisk -l /dev/sr1 cosa riporta?

mount -r -t [vfat|ext2|ext3|ntfs-3g|iso9660] /dev/sr1 /mnt/tmp/ riesce in qualcosa?

Una volta mi hanno rifilato una chiavetta usb (di quelle vecchie) con l'interruttore per renderla ro accessibile solo smontandola e me ne avevano proposte con una linguetta strappabile (ma non ho mai dato credito ai piazzisti), anche se non credo sia questo il caso.

è evidente che siamo innanzi a codesta "munnezza":

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U3

http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Bootable_USB_Key

http://www.mcgrewsecurity.com/pub/hackingu3/

o ti scarichi l'apposito "programmino" (dimm****) per il solito sistema in/antioperativo del piffero ed augurando devotamente il cacher nel core alla madre di tutti gli imbecilli provi a riformattare.

mi sa che udev non riesce a creare correttamente i device comunque. Dovresti avere due partizioni, una iso9660 ed una fat od ntfs se non ricordo male.

----------

## darkmanPPT

```
upupa paolo # fdisk -l /dev/sr1

upupa paolo # 

```

Niente !

```
upupa paolo # mount -r -t vfat /dev/sr1 /mnt/tmp/

mount: /dev/sr1: impossibile leggere il superblocco

upupa paolo # mount -r -t ext2 /dev/sr1 /mnt/tmp/

mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su /dev/sr1 danneggiato,

       codepage o programma ausiliario mancante, o altro errore

       In alcuni casi si possono trovare informazioni utili in syslog. Provare

       ad esempio 'dmesg | tail'

upupa paolo # mount -r -t ext3 /dev/sr1 /mnt/tmp/

mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su /dev/sr1 danneggiato,

       codepage o programma ausiliario mancante, o altro errore

       In alcuni casi si possono trovare informazioni utili in syslog. Provare

       ad esempio 'dmesg | tail'

upupa paolo # mount -r -t ntfs-3g /dev/sr1 /mnt/tmp/

mount: tipo di filesystem 'ntfs-3g' sconosciuto

upupa paolo # mount -r -t iso9660 /dev/sr1 /mnt/tmp/

mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su /dev/sr1 danneggiato,

       codepage o programma ausiliario mancante, o altro errore

       In alcuni casi si possono trovare informazioni utili in syslog. Provare

       ad esempio 'dmesg | tail'

```

ora proverei ad installare ntfs... vediamo

```
mount -r -t ntfs-3g /dev/sr1 /mnt/tmp/

FATAL: Module fuse not found.

Error reading bootsector: Input/output error

Failed to mount '/dev/sr1': Input/output error

NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a

SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows

then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very

important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate

it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.

/dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation

for more details.

```

forse devo abilitare il supporto nel kernel. accidenti, mi sa che non l'ho.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aggiornato il kernel con FUSE installato.

cos'è cambiato? niente... ntfs da lo stesso identico errore che c'è sopra (a parte la prima riga)

notavo giusto il dmesg, delle righe in particolare:

 *Quote:*   

> [  239.083188] usb 3-3: New USB device found, idVendor=1130, idProduct=9801
> 
> [  239.083191] usb 3-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
> 
> [  239.083194] usb 3-3: Product: USC Flash Dipk
> ...

 

Cioè, mi vede un device usb, poi si convince in qualche modo che è un cdrom.   :Shocked: 

ma che è USC Flash dipk? due errori di scrittura (USC -> USB e dipk -> disk) oppure si intende davvero un'altra cosa?

----------

## djinnZ

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

vedi acnhe se non serve qualcosa di particolare in usb mass storage o usb gadgets

ovviamente.

http://u3-tool.sourceforge.net/

segno che non hai letto fino in fondo

Altro non ti posso dire perchè non ne ho sottomano di codeste fetenzie

----------

## darkmanPPT

grazie per le risposte.

Penso però che non si tratti di una U3. infatti, se installo il programmino per windows per U3, non me la riconosce.

uhm..

----------

